
Truth in Advertising (2016) - Tomte
http://sagehill.net/tia/
======
Hoasi
A great piece of advertising and art history, I wonder what would be the
equivalent against today's online ads[1]. Ad blockers are great but don't
quite cut it the same way in terms of creativity and wit. On the other hand,
digital ads became incredibly more nefarious than billboards.

[1]: One example, close perhaps in intent, would be [https://add-
art.org](https://add-art.org).

